# Who else watched Game Of Thrones last night (warning may be spoilers)



## Tiger Socks (May 2, 2016)

ALL I CAN SAY IS I EFFING KNEW IT
I KNEW THE RED WITCH WOULD BE THE ONE
AND Bolton deserved that but not from Ramsey :/


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 14, 2016)

(Quick note, I've mostly only watched a /lot/ of clips on youtube and read summaries of the plot, haven't sat down on every episode, I just keep up with the general events and death tallies here, so small details will probably slip me by)

Honestly I'm not even kidding when I say I want to see genocide of the entire Bolton house, whatever's left of it. A house built on the pride of torturing people is one that is obviously 10 kinds of fucked up.

Also still waiting to see Cersei get brutally murdered. Honestly hate her more than Joffrey. At least Joffrey was a spoiled incest brat with no real parenting, Cersei has one great brother and one brother/lover who honestly could do a lot better.

Also, how much you wanna bet Sansa does nothing this season?


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 23, 2016)

New prediction; After watching this episode, I'm convinced George RR Martin gives zero fucks. All the Royalty will die, then regular humans, then eventually the animals, dragons included, then finally the plants and eventually the whitewalkers, and at the end, we'll get George RR Martin tea-bagging the screen with his huge sweaty ballsack for the last five minutes, saying "Yall just died, mothafuckas!"


----------

